# orlander park ice fishing



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

they finally open park to ice fishing as of friday morning, fished
sunday from 9.am to 12.00 pm. 28 bluegills small to medium,
1 9inch plus crappie, couple small perch, and lost something
with a lot of wieght, that broke six pound line like it was nothing, other people on ice catching perch, bluegills and catfish, didn't see any trout or pike caught. Ice 8 inches plus
clear blue, fished in 20 ft. of water over weed bed. gold tear drops, and green with spinner, and true turn small gold hook 
with wax worm work best. steady action.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

HOCKEY said:


> they finally open park to ice fishing as of friday morning, fished
> sunday from 9.am to 12.00 pm. 28 bluegills small to medium,
> 1 9inch plus crappie, couple small perch, and lost something
> with a lot of wieght, that broke six pound line like it was nothing, other people on ice catching perch, bluegills and catfish, didn't see any trout or pike caught. Ice 8 inches plus
> ...


Where is that located at?


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

http://web2.userinstinct.com/34073198-olander-park.htm
Olander Park


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I used to love fishing Olander Park when I lived in Toledo for eight years. Beautiful little park, usually just fished it when they did trout stockings. 

http://www.olanderpark.com/pages/OlanderPark.htm


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

fished from 2.30 till close today same spot as yesterday, 20 ft.
of water, over a weed bed, today over 50 bluegills, 5 perch,
2 crappies between nine and ten inches, 2 catfish over 3lbs
each, also lost two large fish on way up never saw them, they
don't want any ice jigs of any kind, single small gold true turn hook and one small split shot just fished off the bottom, ice is great, only one other fisherman for a little while otherwise whole lake to our self, very steady action, bluegills and perch on small size. Lots of fun, over past years we have seen very
large perch taken out of here, lots of trout, largemouth bass,
pike, large crappies, and even a few walleyes, so far not enough
fishermen spread out to find the bigger fish. hook is tip with wax worm, small minnows and ******* have work in past, we haven't try them yet.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds like a fun afternoon. I've never fished there. I'm about ready to dust off the ice rods and head somewhere.


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

I fished out there yesterday for a few hours in the blizzard. It was my first time had a lot of fun. Caught 4 perch and maybe 15 gills or so. All of them were very small. I think we were only fishing in about 15-16ft of water. We were on the back side of the lake. A few cats would have made the day a little more interesting but all in all had a lot of fun. We were getting alot of little nibbles and bait stolen often. Ill have to try to true turn hooks next time. Are you placing the split shot above or below the hook?


----------



## wiki21 (Nov 4, 2010)

we were using wax worms and switched to mousies. Had better luck with mousies using mostly #2 pimples and other smaller ice jigs.


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

we are fishing right in the middle of lake, between the main 
shelter house and the small shelter house on swimming side,
we are using a very small split shot above single gold hook,
option two is a very small tear drop above the single hook,
we are using spring bobbers, single hook is out fishing ice 
lures 10 to 1 or better, got wax worms at grander or pet shop
next to gander, some what on larger size, monday there was a school of bluegills down a few feet from ice, otherwise a foot off
bottom. were in a orange and black shack, should be out thurs
afternoon. a nother good spot is 50 to 100 feet out from 
fence on the swimming side, more trout and perch in this area.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

HOCKEY said:


> we are fishing right in the middle of lake, between the main
> shelter house and the small shelter house on swimming side,
> we are using a very small split shot above single gold hook,
> option two is a very small tear drop above the single hook,
> ...


Hey Hockey, 
Im gonna try to go out there tomorrow morning, would you be interested in meeting me there and fishing together?


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just wondering if this lake is catch and release only??


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

Boo I have to work tonight will see about torro. as far as catch and release you can keep any think you catch, very clean water has seven natural springs, there are tire reefs out about fifty 
feet off shore in front off no swimming signs, by sewer over 
flow pipe area, lots of perch and pike, northwest couner, perch
pike and bass, small willow tree off boat ramp, everything,
main biulding swimming area good spot, swimming area by fence good perch trout, large willow by swimming area good crappies, and the area in the middle were we are fishing you catch everything, keep small and simple, plain hook working best right now, just move around and have fun, hope this help
everyone out, just sort thru the small ones, very safe ice.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

So the perch that have been caught are all on the small side ? Any decent ones at all ?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the updates


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

as like any lake you have all sizes of fish, right now the perch
are running 7 to 8 inches, but on the other hand I have seen 
perch laying on the ice in the 13 to 14 inch size, pike over 
36 inch, very large crappies, good trout of 12 to 16 inch size,
its like any other inland lake, this lake is good for alot of fun 
with the poss. of prize fish, no its no lake erie for sure, but the lake is montior and your not going to float away, like I did two years ago.


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the update


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thinking of head out tomorrow just looking to catch some fish went out there today just to look over the lake and there were a lot of ice fisherman out today. Tried to locate some of the area y'all talked about on here... read some of the tips on here for tackle use any other added information would help out greatly..


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I may head this way tomoro, just for something different. How many is a lot for out there?


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I may head this way tomoro, just for something different. How many is a lot for out there?


Plenty of ice open but there were about 6 shelters and two or three ice fisherman with no shelters


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update. See ya out there!


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Caught 9 little ones today 6 blue gill 2 perch and a large mouth....are there any monsters in this lake??


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

took my 3 year old nephew out for his first time ice fishing sunday mid morning...its a great lake for that...we caught prolly 40 fish in a couple hours...mix of gills and perch...nothing over 5 inches...he had a riot and that was all i was looking for...fished off the boatramp in 19 FOW withr ed spikes on a wolfram...

in years past i use to go out there to get a fix and it was 10 minutes from my house. Caught many gills/perch in there and some trout...nothing big though...


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

as I said before its a tough lake, but there are some monster in there, there isn't the fishermen on the lake as there were before. if you want decent size perch back northwest couner theres a sewer pipe, come back south you will see no swimming signs striaght out 100 to 150 feet there tire reefs and a weed bed, keep it simple small hook real small minnows
and *******, and wax worm, another good spot is back couner
there one lone tree by beach out about 100 yrds. from there
is were the biggest perch and decent northerns come from about
50 to 100 in back of skating rink. another good spot is off the boat launch were it hits the water go towards center of lake about 100 ft. use small spoons like russian spoon if you want trout.


----------



## mrm123 (Apr 13, 2004)

TownshipFD was out doing mock rescues. Big holes out there now. Be safe out there. In the spring trout swimbaits are great.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> TownshipFD was out doing mock rescues. Big holes out there now. Be safe out there


Good God...someone mark the edges with some orange paint or something.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I was out there this morning 8-11. They have orange cones around the holes I seen three at the S/E corner. No keepers for me ALOT of small Perch,Bluegill,Crappie. I had the camara with me it was cool to see all the different fish together


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

went tues afternoon for couple hrs. fishing in the middle was
very slow with the bluegills very small, saw some other shanties
fishong closer to shore that caught between 100 to 200 very 
small perch and very small gills, about six ice shanties on ice,
no ones moving around looking for trout or pike or bigger fish.


----------



## FishHunter88 (Nov 8, 2010)

Heading out today with my new automatic fisherman I purchased from bass pro last night can't wait to test it out will write a report up thanks to the new ohio campfire app which directly connects you to ohio game and fishing if you haven't downloaded this give it a try its free

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

has anybody fished this place lately? i'm thinking of coming up there friday and trying it. but don't want to waste my time for nothing.


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

spent 4hrs there today. action was was pretty fast. caught 50 to 60 gills and 20 perch. all were about 4 inchs. couldn't keep 2 lines in the water at the same time. caught them on wax worms , ***** , and swedish pimples. any depth from 3 ft. to 19ft. lost one real nice one , don't know what it was bent my rod though and took some line for a couple seconds. fished about 50 yrds. off boat ramp. marked fish all day. bigguns and little ones.


----------

